# Beinhart Biketreff Winterliche Feierabendrunden ab 06.11.



## Achim (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die Saison geht weiter … am Donnerstag, 06.11.2014, mit dem 

Beinhart Biketreff Winterliche Feierabendrunden(Mainz)

Treffpunkt:
Am Schlosstor Mainz auf der Rheinuferpromenade/ am Ausläufer der Theodor-Heuss-Brücke von Wiesbaden kommend

Tourengebiet:
linksrheinisch Mainzer Gemarkung bis Bodenheim, Budenheim, Klein-Winternheim und
rechtsrheinisch Wiesbadener Gemarkung bis Hochheim/ Flörsheim, Rüsselsheim und Hess.Ried.

Wann:
Dienstags um 19 Uhr und donnerstags um 19 Uhr

Unbedingt auf Ankündigungen im Forum achten (andere Abfahrtszeiten, Absage der Feierabendrunde, etc.).

Fahrtdauer:
Max. 2 Stunden, ca. 30 Km, bis 400 hm
Start: am Donnerstag, 06.11.2014, 19 Uhr

Level:
Tempolevel bis 2 (auf fester Fahrbahn) bei Steigung (Cirka-Werte)
3 % = 12 km/h | 6 % = 9 km/h | 9 % = 6 km/h | > 12 % = 3 km/h

Guide:
Frank/ Bei Fragen wendet Ihr Euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Hillfreak

Bike/Kleidung:
Gute Beleuchtung und der Witterung angepasster Kleidung.

Ganz wichtig:
Für diesen Treff ist eine Anmeldung erforderlich.

Bis zum 06.11.2014,
viele Grüße Frank


----------



## schmu002 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin zum ersten Termin am 6.11. dabei.
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

unsere erste Ausfahrt der Winterlichen Feierabendrunden der Saison ´14/´15  *findet *

am kommenden *Donnerstag, 06.11.2014, 19 Uhr*
ab Schlosstor/ Mainz

*statt*.

Bis denne, ich freu´mich auf Euch
Frank


----------



## Strich8 (4. November 2014)

Ich bin am Do., 06.11. auch am Start!


----------



## hillfreak (4. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die winterlichen Feierabendrunde kann krankheitsbedingt am kommenden
*Do., 06.11.2014, nicht *stattfinden.

Aber am darauffolgenden Di., 11.11.2014, 19 Uhr, Schlosstor/ MZ, sind wir wieder am Start.

Grüße, bis dahin
Frank


----------



## Yutani (4. November 2014)

Gute Besserung Frank!
LG Benni


----------



## a.nienie (10. November 2014)

Wieder fit?

Wäre bei einer runde dabei.


----------



## hillfreak (10. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die Winterlichen Feierabendrunde *findet *morgen, 11.11.2014, 19 Uhr, Schlosstor/MZ
*statt*- bin wieder gesund !

Bis morgen abend,
Grüße Frank


----------



## Strich8 (10. November 2014)

Bin leider morgen verhindert...


----------



## hillfreak (12. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die winterliche Feierabendrunde kann morgen *Do., 13.11.2014, nicht *stattfinden.

Aber am darauffolgenden Di., 18.11.2014, 19 Uhr, Schlosstor/ MZ, sind wir wieder am Start.

Grüße, bis dahin
Frank


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2014)

Dafür war es gestern gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strich8 (13. November 2014)

Am Di. 18.11. werde ich wohl dabei sein!


----------



## Strich8 (17. November 2014)

Strich8 schrieb:


> Am Di. 18.11. werde ich wohl dabei sein!



Sorry, geht leider doch nicht!


----------



## hillfreak (17. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die Winterliche Feierabendrunde *findet *
morgen, 18.11.2014, 19 Uhr, Schlosstor/MZ
*statt* !

Bis morgen abend,
Grüße Frank


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2014)

Dabei.


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2014)

auch


----------



## a.nienie (18. November 2014)

So nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (19. November 2014)

Ihr wirkt schon ein bißchen konfus, hin, nein her, ...


----------



## a.nienie (19. November 2014)

Launisch wie das wetter...


----------



## hillfreak (19. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auch *morgen, 20.11.2014*, 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/ MZ findet eine
weitere *winterliche Feierabendrunde* statt.

Auch gestern sind wir gefahren - trotz massiver Nässe von oben, von unten und
überhaupt...;-)

LG, bis morgen
Frank


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2014)

Ok. Solange es nicht schifft rolle ich heute mit.

Bringe noch paar leute mit...


----------



## hillfreak (20. November 2014)

Dann bis nachher, es bleibt trocken...


----------



## hillfreak (24. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auch morgen, *25.11.2014*, um 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/MZ,
findet die nächste *Winterliche Feierabendrunde* statt.

Viele Grüße, bis morgen abend
Frank


----------



## a.nienie (24. November 2014)

Wäre dabei. Können wir noch jemand in bodenheim einsammeln?


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2014)

Ok, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## hillfreak (25. November 2014)

Dann bis nachher, 19 Uhr/ ab Schlosstor MZ...


----------



## hillfreak (26. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die Winterliche Feierabendrunde *findet *
morgen, 27.11.2014, 19 Uhr, Schlosstor/MZ
*statt* !

Macht´s gut, bis morgen abend,
Grüße Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die Winterliche Feierabendrunde kann morgen,*
Di., 02.12.2014, 
erst um 20 Uhr *
stattfinden.

Viele Grüße, bis morgen
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die Winterliche Feierabendrunde *findet *morgen, 04.12.2014, (wieder) um 19 Uhr, Schlosstor/MZ
*statt* !

Bis morgen abend,
Grüße Frank


----------



## a.nienie (3. Dezember 2014)

Versuche rechtzeitig den hammer fallen zu lassen.


----------



## hillfreak (4. Dezember 2014)

Bis gleich um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ...
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auch *morgen, 09.12.2014*, 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/ MZ findet eine
weitere *winterliche Feierabendrunde* statt.

Viele Grüße, bis morgen abend
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (9. Dezember 2014)

Bis gleich um 19 Uhr, Schlosstor/ MZ...


----------



## hillfreak (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die Winterliche Feierabendrunde kann morgen,
*Do., 11.12.2014, nicht *stattfinden.

Aber am darauffolgenden Di., 16.12.2014, 19 Uhr, Schlosstor/ MZ, sind wir 
wieder wie gewohnt am Start.

Grüße, bis dahin
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

eine weitere Winterliche Feierabendrunde 
*findet* morgen, *Di., 16.12.2014, *19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/ MZ, *
statt*.

Grüße, bis morgen abend
Frank


----------



## a.nienie (15. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es halbwegs trocken bleibt... hatte am WE genug matsch an ross und reiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. Dezember 2014)

Keine Lust heute...


----------



## hillfreak (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die Winterliche Feierabendrunde *findet *
heute, 18.12.2014, 19 Uhr, Schlosstor/MZ
*statt* !

Macht´s gut, bis heute abend,
Grüße Frank


----------



## hillfreak (18. Dezember 2014)

Bis nachher um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ...
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

eine weitere Winterliche Feierabendrunde *findet *

heute, *Dienstag, 23.12.2014, 19 Uhr*
ab Schlosstor/ Mainz

*statt*.

Bis denne, 
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (23. Dezember 2014)

Bis gleich um 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/MZ.
Grüße Frank


----------



## hillfreak (24. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

gestern ist unsere letzte Runde zugegangen - zumindest vor Weihnachten -.
Wir wollen kommenden Di., 30.12.14, 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/MZ wieder an den 
Start gehen.

Die Beinharten und ich wünschen Euch MitfahrerInnen der Winterlichen Feierabendrunde
und Euren Familien ein
 *SCHÖNES WEIHNACHTSFEST *

Bis nächste Woche,
Grüße Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die Winterliche Feierabendrunde kann aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage und der
momentanen Wegequalitäten
*heute*, Di., 30.12.2014, 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/ MZ, *
nicht stattfinden*.

Daher:
Der MTB-Club Beinhart und ich wünschen Euch einen 
*!!! GUTEN RUTSCH ins Jahr 2015 !!!
 *

Grüße, bis nächste Woche, Di., 06.01.2014, ab Schlosstor/ MZ
bei hoffentlich besseren (Wetter-)Bedingungen
Frank


----------



## Keepiru (4. Januar 2015)

Wäre am Dienstag gern dabei.


----------



## hillfreak (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

erst einmal Euch allen PROST NEUJAHR- bleibt ´mer vor allem gesund!

Morgen abend, 06.01.2015 findet die erste Winterliche Feierabendrunde
in diesem Jahr statt- wie gehabt um 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/ MZ.

Bis morgen abend, ich freu´mich Euch wieder zu sehen
Grüße Frank


----------



## hillfreak (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

momentan regnets zwar noch ein bissel- wir bleiben aber heute vornehmlich
auf geteerten Wegen.

Wir wollen daher *heute abend, 08.01.2015*, 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/MZ, wieder 
die nächste Winterliche Feierabendrunde *fahren*.

Viele Grüße, bis nachher
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

auch *heute, 13.01.2015*, 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/ MZ findet eine
weitere *Winterliche Feierabendrunde* statt.

Viele Grüße, bis heut´ abend
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (15. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

*heute*, 15.01.2015,* um 19 Uhr*, ab Schlosstor/ MZ findet die nächste
*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* statt.

Viele Grüße, bis nachher
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die *Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet* 
heute abend, 20.01.2015, um 19 Uhr,  ab Schlosstor/MZ 
*statt.*

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die heutige Winterliche Feierabendrunde am 22.01.2015
*findet* wie gewohnt, 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/ MZ, *
statt*.

Grüße, bis nachher
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die *Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet statt*
heute abend, 27.01.2015, um 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/MZ*.*

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (27. Januar 2015)

Bis gleich ...

Grüße Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die heutige Winterliche Feierabendrunde, 29.11.2015, findet

*n i c h t*

statt.

Kommende Woche am Di., 03.02.2015, sind wir wieder am Start.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

heute, 03.02.2015, um 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/MZ, *findet* bei
schönstem Winterradwetter die nächste Winterliche Feierabendrunde
*statt.*

Bis nachher,
Grüße Frank


----------



## hillfreak (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die heutige Winterliche Feierabendrunde, 05.02.2015, findet

*n  i  c  h  t*

statt.

Kommende Woche am Di., 10.02.2015, sind wir wieder am Start.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die heutige Winterliche Feierabendrunde, 10.02.2015, kann

*n i c h t*

stattfinden.

Am Do./ Altweiber, 12.02.2015, haben wir wieder vor zu fahren.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die *Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet statt*

heute abend, Altweiberdonnerstag, 12.02.2015,  

um 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/MZ*.*

Viele Grüße, bis nachher
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die heutige Winterliche Feierabendrunde am Veilchendienstag, 17.02.2015, findet

*n i c h t*

statt.

_Kommende Do., 19.02.2015, wolle mer wieder fahre- 
dann sinn mer all widder ausgeruht und dürfe nit klare..._

Viele Grüße, bis am Do. (Ende der Narretei)
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die heutige Winterliche Feierabendrunde, 19.02.2015, kann (leider)

*n i c h t*

stattfinden.

_Kommende Woche am Do., 24.02.2015, gibts die nächste Winterliche Feierabendrunde._

Viele Grüße, bis nächste Woche
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet *heute, 24.02.2015, nicht* statt.

Wir fahren *aber am Do., 26.02.2015, um 19 Uhr*, ab Schlosstor/MZ.

Viele Grüße, bis Do.
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die *Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet statt*
heute abend, 26.02.2015, um 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/MZ*.*

Viele Grüße, bis nachher
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (3. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,
heute, 03.03.2015, um 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/MZ, *findet* bei
schönstem Frühlingsradwetter die nächste Winterliche Feierabendrunde
*statt.*

Bis heut´abend,
Grüße Frank


----------



## hillfreak (5. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die *Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet statt*
heute abend, 05.03.2015, um 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/MZ*.*

Bis in paar Stunden...
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (10. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die *Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet statt*
heute abend, *10.03.2015, um 19 Uhr*, ab Schlosstor/MZ*.*

Viele Grüße, bis heute abend
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (12. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die *Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet statt*
heute abend, *12.03.2015, um 19 Uhr*, ab Schlosstor/MZ*.*

Bis heute abend
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (16. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

*auch* morgen, Dienstag, *17.03.2015*, 19 Uhr, Schlosstor/ MZ,
findet unsere *Winterliche Feierabendrunde* statt.

Viele Grüße, bis morgen abend
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (19. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die *Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet statt*
heute abend, *19.03.2015*, um 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/MZ*.*

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (24. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet
*h e u t e* abend, 24.03.2015,
findet *n i c h t* statt.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (26. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet  *ab  h e u t e * abend, 26.03.2015,
für die Saison 2014/15  *n i c h t*  mehr statt.

Wir ziehen um in den GoWa, zum dortigen Biketreff, ab 14.04.2015, 18.30 Uhr,
14-Nothelfer-Kapelle und fahren endlich wieder... MTB.

Damit sagen wir vom MTB-Club Beinhart erst mal tschüs und wir sehen uns wieder an anderer Stelle.

Viele Grüße
Frank

P.S. Die Winterlichen Feierabendrunden für die Saison 2015/16 werden nach
den Herbstferien/Rheinland-Pfalz wieder starten...
nährere Infos wieder hier im Forum oder auf unserer Homepage www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (2. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die Kalte Jahreszeit hat uns wieder und damit beginnen wieder unsere regelmäßigen Winterlichen Feierabendrunden.

*Morgen, 03.11.2015*, ist´s wieder soweit.

Wir treffen uns wie gehabt *um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/ Mainz*.

Weitere Informationen findet Ihr auf unserer Club-Homepage  www.beinhart92.de  . 

Bis morgen,
viele Grüße Frank


----------



## hillfreak (5. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

heute, *05.11.2015*, findet unsere Winterliche Feierabendrunde wie gewohnt 
*um 19 Uhr ab Schlosstor/MZ* statt.

LG bis heut´abend
Frank


----------



## a.nienie (5. November 2015)

habe gerade mit simon telefoniert: wir sind dabei.


----------



## hillfreak (9. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

*morgen, 10.11.2015*, findet unsere dritte Winterliche Feierabendrunde wie gewohnt
*um 19 Uhr ab Schlosstor/MZ* statt.

LG bis morgen abend
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (11. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die *Winterliche Feierabendrunde *findet statt
morgen abend, *12.11.2015, um 19 Uhr*, ab Schlosstor/MZ*.*

Weitere Infos: *www.beinhart92.de* 

LG
Frank


----------



## Foxneb (13. November 2015)

War eine super Tour gestern, hat echt Spaß gemacht!

Vielen Dank nochmal.

Grüße,
Ben


----------



## hillfreak (17. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

heute abend siehts gut aus mit dem Wetter, daher treffen wir uns

heute abend, *17.11.2015*
*wie gehabt um 19 Uhr *am Schlosstor/MZ

zu unseren wöchentl. Runden.

_Vorankündigung:_
_Am kommendem Sa., 21.11.2015 wollen wir uns treffen und 
rund um FFM fahren. Weitere Infos folgen._

LG, bis heut´abend
Frank

P.S. Am kommendem Do., 19.11.2015, fällt die Runde aus - am darauffolgenden
Di., 24.11.2015 sind wir wieder wie gewohnt am Start.


----------



## hillfreak (17. November 2015)

... bis nachher um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ.

LG Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7heVoiD (17. November 2015)

Servus, Tony hier  Ich war positiv überrascht, wie gut das trotz Singlespeed geklappt hat und wie viel Spaß ich trotz stürmischen Wetters hatte! Mein Bike und ich sehen aus wie die letzte Sau, ich bin fertig und klatschnass. Sau geil. Gerne wieder!


----------



## hillfreak (18. November 2015)

Alle Achtung, Tony. Die ganze Zeit fast im Stehen durchgehalten und das bei widrigem Wetter. Dann bis nächste Woche.
Gruß Frank


----------



## hillfreak (18. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die morgige Winterliche Feierabendrunde,
*19.11.2015*,  findet  *n i c h t *statt.

Kommende Woche am Di., *24.11.2015*, sind wir *wieder* am Start.

Aufgrund des Wetters werden wir unsere vorgesehene Rundtour um Frankfurt am Samstag verschieben.
Stattdessen werden wir eine "kleine" Runde um Mainz drehen. Infos folgen spätestens am Freitag.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (20. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

morgen, 21.11.2015, würde ich gerne ´ne Winterliche Feierabendrunde um 14 Uhr drehen ab Schlosstor/MZ, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen gut ist.

*Sagt mir bitte hier bis 12 Uhr bescheid, ob Ihr dabei seid.*

Wenn sich keiner anmeldet, treffen wir uns nicht und wir sehen uns daher an gewohnter Stelle um 19 Uhr am kommendem Dienstag, 24.11.2015.
Findet es morgen statt, teile ich es abschließend wie hier mit. Ansonsten kein Fahren.

LG, vielleicht bis morgen (im Schnee)
Frank

*Weitere Infos*:  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## 7heVoiD (21. November 2015)

Ich falle leider aus, mein Rad ist nicht fahrbereit und Dienstag muss ich leider arbeiten 
Euch aber viel Spaß, wer auch immer mitfährt!


----------



## hillfreak (23. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die *Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet statt*
morgen abend, *24.11.2015, um 19 Uhr*, ab Schlosstor/MZ*.*

Viele Grüße
Frank

Weitere Infos:  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## a.nienie (24. November 2015)

mit oder ohne schnee?
ich gucke, dass ich es schaffe, wartet aber nicht auf mich.


----------



## hillfreak (24. November 2015)

... Schnee wär´schee.

Schaun mer mal, was heute so geht.

Bis nachher, Grüße Frank


----------



## a.nienie (24. November 2015)

Ein paar flocken waren ja dabei. Jetzt erstmal trockenlegen und futtern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (26. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

nach dem "dichten" Schneetreiben am Dienstag auf der Essenheimer Höh´haben wir heute
wieder ruhigeres Wetter zu erwarten.

Heute abend, *26.11.2015*, treffen wir uns 
*wie gehabt um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ*.

Bis nachher,
LG Frank


----------



## Foxneb (26. November 2015)

bin heute dabei,... bis später


----------



## hillfreak (26. November 2015)

... bis nachher...


----------



## hillfreak (27. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

morgen, 28.11.2015, würde ich gerne ´ne Radlrunde um 15 Uhr ab Schlosstor/MZ drehen.

*Tragt Euch bitte hier bis morgen, 13 Uhr, ein, ob Ihr dabei seid.*

Wenn sich keiner anmeldet, treffen wir uns nicht und wir sehen uns daher an gewohnter Stelle um 19 Uhr am kommendem Dienstag, 01.12.2015.
Findet es morgen statt, teile ich es abschließend hier mit. Ansonsten kein Fahren.

LG, vielleicht bis morgen 
Frank


----------



## Foxneb (28. November 2015)

moin, ich wäre dabei, allerdings muss ich gegen 18.30 Uhr spätestens zurück sein


----------



## hillfreak (28. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

heut´ ist die Sonne doch noch rausgekommen -
wir treffen uns *heute, 28.11.2015, um 15 Uhr*, am Schlosstor/MZ.

Bis nachher,
LG Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7heVoiD (28. November 2015)

Ich bin erst Dienstag wieder dabei, musste bisher immer arbeiten  Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## hillfreak (1. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die Wetteraussichten für heute abend sind gut- es wird trocken bleiben.

Die Winterlichen Feierabendrunden finden daher
*heute, 01.12.2015, wie gewohnt *
*um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ *
statt.

Bis nachher,
LG Frank

Weitere Infos: www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (1. Dezember 2015)

...bis gleich...


----------



## 7heVoiD (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich kommen soll, muss eigentlich für Physik lernen. Denkt ihr so bis 10 wäre ich zu Hause?


----------



## hillfreak (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

heut´ abend, 
*03.12.2015, um 19 Uhr, am Schlosstor/MZ*
findet die nächste Winterliche Feierabendrunde statt.

Bis in ein paar Stunden,
LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

leider kann die 
*heutige Winterliche Feierabendrunde*
*nicht stattfinden*:

Ich hatte gestern noch geglaubt, dass ich heute wieder fit bin,
will aber nichts riskieren.

Am kommenden Dienstag, 08.12.2015, sind wir wieder wie gewohnt
am Schlosstor/MZ um 19 Uhr am Start.

Vielleicht machen wir am Sa. noch ´ne kurze Runde. Dann kündige ich es aber wie immer an.

LG
Frank


----------



## Foxneb (5. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hat morgen jemand Lust eine kleine Runde zu drehen? Evtl in Taunus? bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen!

viele Grüße


----------



## hillfreak (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

morgen, *08.12.2015*, gehts weiter mit unseren Winterlichen Feierabendrunden
wie gehabt *um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ*.

LG, bis morgen abend
Frank

Weitere Infos:  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (8. Dezember 2015)

... bis gleich um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ .....


----------



## hillfreak (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen, *10.12.2015*, treffen wir uns wie gehabt
*um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ*.

LG, Frank

Weitere Infos:  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (10. Dezember 2015)

... bis gleich am Schlosstor/MZ um 19 Uhr...


----------



## hillfreak (15. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

heute, *15.12.2015*, kann die Winterliche Feierabendrunde leider
*nicht* stattfinden - bin erkältet.

Am Do. sind wir wieder am Start.

LG, Frank


----------



## hillfreak (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen, *17.12.2015*, treffen wir uns wieder
*um 19 Uhr* am Schlosstor/MZ.

Das Wetter soll morgen abend trocken bleiben und wir fahren ´ne Tour ohne (viel) Schlamm.

LG Frank

Weitere Infos: www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (17. Dezember 2015)

... bis nachher um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ...


----------



## hillfreak (22. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

heute abend, *22.12.2015*, treffen wir uns 
*um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ*.

LG, Frank

Weitere Infos: www.beinhart92.de


----------



## mbonsai (22. Dezember 2015)

Das klappt mal bei mir


----------



## hillfreak (22. Dezember 2015)

@ mbonsai: Schön, dass es bei Dir klappt.

... bis gleich am Schlosstor/MZ ...


----------



## mbonsai (23. Dezember 2015)

Nette schlammige Tour um Ebersheim. Mir hat es heiden Spaß gemacht, seit langem mal wieder ne Tour auf dem MTB. Danke fürs Guiden Frank.


----------



## hillfreak (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

heute, *Heilgabend, 24.12.2015*, findet Bescherung statt der Winterlichen Feierabendrunde.

Wir sind aber wieder am kommenden Dienstag, 29.12.2015 wieder am Start.

Euch und Euren Familien wünschen wir von den Beinharten ein SCHÖNES FEST mit
vielen Geschenk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

heute, *Heiligabend, 24.12.2015*, findet Bescherung statt und daher
*keine Winterliche Feierabendrunde*.

Wir sind aber wieder am kommenden Dienstag, 29.12.2015, um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ am Start.

Euch und Euren Familien wünschen wir von den Beinharten ein SCHÖNES FEST mit
vielen Geschenk
LG Frank

Weitere Infos:  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

heute abend, *29.12.2015*, findet die letzte Winterliche Feierabendrunde
für dieses Jahr wie gewohnt *um 19 Uhr ab Schlosstor/MZ* statt.

Wir sind dann erst wieder im nächsten Jahr am Dienstag, 05.01.2016, am Start.

LG Frank


----------



## mbonsai (29. Dezember 2015)

Hi Frank,

wie letzte Woche versprochen, ich bin wieder mit dabei..


----------



## hillfreak (29. Dezember 2015)

... bis gleich um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ ...


----------



## mbonsai (30. Dezember 2015)

Nette Runde zum Flughafen und zurück. Wünsche allseits guten Rutsch


----------



## hillfreak (31. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

heute, *Silvester, 31.12.2015*, feiern wir in das Neue Jahr hinein und
fahren daher *keine Winterliche Feierabendrunde*.

Wir sind aber wieder im kommenden Jahr am Dienstag, 05.01.2016, um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ am Start.
Euch und Euren Familien wünschen wir von den Beinharten ein GESUNDES und ERFOLGREICHES 2016 
LG Frank

Weitere Infos:   www.beinhart92.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (31. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht kommt ja der ein oder andere morgen um 1800 zur critical mass am gutenbergplatz.

Guten rutsch, leute!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## hillfreak (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo ! PROSIT NEUJAHR !  zusammen,

es zieht gerade ein Regenband zu uns heran. Daher findet die Winterliche 
*Feierabendrunde heute, 05.01.2016, nicht *statt.

Am kommenden Do. siehts hoffentlich wieder besser aus, dann sind
wir wieder am Start.

LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bei dem vielen Regen zu starten und sich dann durch Lehm und Dreck zu wuhlen
macht heute absolut kein Sinn...

... die *Winterliche Feierabendrunde* 
*heute, 07.01.2016*, findet *nicht* statt.

Wir sind (hoffentlich) am nächsten Di., 12.01., endlich wieder am Start.

LG Frank

Infos:  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab´zwar selbst nicht mehr dran geglaubt -

die Wetterprognose für heute abend sieht zum Radlfahren gut aus und wir fahren

auf ausschließlich geteerten Wegen.

Die Winterliche Feierabendrunde *heute, 12.01.2016*, findet *um 19 Uhr*
ab Schlosstor/ MZ statt.


LG, bis gleich

Frank


----------



## hillfreak (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

so viele wegen der Witterung ausgefallene Winterabendrunden hatten wir all
die Jahre zuvor nicht - shit weather:

Der Blick aufs Wetterradar zeigt Regen an. Zwar könnte uns oberhalb von 400 Metern 
Schnee erwarten, aber bei Regen losfahren...

Die Winterliche Feierabendrunde *heute, 14.01.2016* findet *nicht* statt.

Hoffen wir mal auf kommende Woche. Dann im trockenen losfahren und den frisch gefallenen Schnee
genießen...das wärs
LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heute abend, *19.01.2016*, findet die Winterliche Feierabendrunde wie gewohnt
*um 19 Uhr ab Schlosstor/MZ* statt.

Packt Euch gut ein - es bleibt trocken kalt.

Bis heute abend,
LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (21. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 sch(n)ee  wars am vergangenen Dienstag !

Heut´ ists nicht mehr ganz so kalt und es bleibt trocken.

Die Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet heute abend, *21.01.2016*,
wie gewohnt *um 19 Uhr ab dem Schlosstor/MZ* statt.

Bis nachher,
LG Frank

Weitere Infos:  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heute abend, *26.01.2016*, findet die Winterliche Feierabendrunde wie gewohnt
*um 19 Uhr ab Schlosstor/MZ* statt.

Für heute abend ist schönes Wetter angesagt - es bleibt trocken.

Bis heute abend,
LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (26. Januar 2016)

... bis gleich bei schönstem Bikewetter ...


----------



## hillfreak (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen abend, *28.01.2016*, gibts die nächste
Winterliche Feierabendrunde *um 19 Uhr* ab dem Schlosstor/MZ.

Das Wetter soll am Abend trocken bleiben.

LG Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffe (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo Frank,

bin heute mit dabei.

Bis später

Maffe / Andreas


----------



## hillfreak (28. Januar 2016)

... dann mal bis gleich...


----------



## Maffe (28. Januar 2016)

Das Rad mit Schutzblechen war heute keine gute Wahl...


----------



## mbonsai (29. Januar 2016)

Das passiert bei Frank auch wenn man kein Schutzblech hat


----------



## a.nienie (29. Januar 2016)

Matschfreiheit ist das a und o.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## hillfreak (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

... tja, das passiert halt mal... 
Seis drum, an diese Winterliche Feierabendrunde werden wir uns auch Jahre später erinnern.

LG bis kommenden Dienstag, 2.2.2016, am Schlosstor/MZ - mit oder ohne Schutzblech -
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (2. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

weil es erst später am Abend mit Schauern zu rechnen ist,
fahren wir natürlich *heute, 02.02.2016*, jetzt gleich, um 19 Uhr,
unsere *Winterliche Feierabendrunde* ab Schlosstor/MZ.

LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (4. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wie Ihr es bestimmt alle vermutet habt - ich hab´mich bis dato auch nicht gemeldet -
aber jetzt ganz offiziell:
Die Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet heute abend, 04.02.2016, aufgrund der 
reichlichen Nässe von oben nicht statt. 

Wir sind erst wieder in einer Woche, am Tag nach Aschermittwoch, wie
gewohnt um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ am Start.

LG, bis dahin Frank

Weitere Infos und News:  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (11. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

die Wetterlage meint es gut mit uns -

Daher findet die *Winterliche Feierabendrunde* heute, 11.02.2016,
*um 19 Uhr ab Schlosstor/MZ* statt.

Bis nachher, LG Frank

Weitere Infos:  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt gleich, *16.02.2016*, fahren wir unsere nächste
Winterliche Feierabendrunde *um 19 Uhr* ab dem Schlosstor/MZ.

Das Wetter ist schön trocken kalt.

Bis nachher, LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wie die meisten schon wissen - aber jetzt ganz offiziell:
Die Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet heute abend, 18.02.2016, 
nicht statt. 

Wir sind erst wieder in einer Woche, am Di., 23.02.2016, wie
gewohnt um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ am Start.

LG, bis dahin Frank

Weitere Infos und News: www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heute, *23.02.2016*, findet 
*keine Winterliche Feierabendrunde* statt.

Es kommt ein dichtes Regenband auf uns zu - leider!

Wir sind wieder übermorgen am Do., 25.02., um 19 Uhr am Schlosstor/MZ
am Start. Es wird kälter, dafür aber trockener!

Generell könnt Ihr davon ausgehen:
Sollte ich mich am Di. oder Do. bis 17.30 Uhr hier Forum oder auf unserer Clubseite www.beinhart92.de 
nicht gemeldet haben, dann finden die Runden nicht statt.

LG bis Donnerstag
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heute abend, *25.02.2016*, findet bei schönstem Wetter die Winterliche Feierabendrunde
ab Schlosstor/MZ *um 19 Uhr* statt.

LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (1. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

das Wetter ist schön trocken, aber kalt -
die Winterliche Feierabendrunde findet heute,
*01.03.2016*, *um 19 Uhr, ab Schlosstor/MZ* 
statt.

LG, bis heute abend Frank

Weitere Infos:  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (3. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nach reiflicher Überlegung und Blick aufs Wetterradar:

Die heutige *Winterliche Feierabendrunde*, 
*03.03.2016*, findet wie gewohnt
*um 19 Uhr ab Schlosstor/MZ* statt.

LG Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2016)

Wann geht es wieder mit waldfahren los bei Euch?
Waren gestern kurz auf der laufschleife plus ein paar trails... ist doch irgendwie spassiger...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ripman (4. März 2016)

Andreas, wie Du weißt, starten wir immer so kurz nach der Umstellung auf Sommerzeit. In den letzten Jahren war der Start daher immer so Mitte April, das hat sich bewährt, das behalten wir bei.


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2016)

Beinhart ist eh nur noch der name, jürgen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ripman (6. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Beinhart ist eh nur noch der name, jürgen



Stimmt, ist aber so schlimm nicht, der Name sorgte schon des Öfteren für Verwirrung


----------



## hillfreak (7. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen, *08.03.2016*, findet die Winterliche Feierabendrunde
*um 19 Uhr ab Schlosstor/ MZ* statt.

Das Wettervorhersage meint es gut mit uns.

LG bis in wenigen Stunden
Frank

Übrigens:
Die Winterrunden enden dann, wenn wir von den Beinharten mit unseren GoWa-Runden starten.
Ich kündige dies hier im Forum entsprechend an. Bald ists soweit, dann fahren wir wieder MTB...

Infos gibts auch auf  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (7. März 2016)

...
ich meinte natürlich:
*Die* Wettervorhersage meint es gut mit uns.

Bis morgen, 08.03.2016, 19 Uhr, am Schlosstor/MZ.

LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (8. März 2016)

......... bis gleich am Fischtor/MZ..............


----------



## hillfreak (8. März 2016)

........bis gleich am (natürlich) Schlosstor/ MZ  ..............


----------



## hillfreak (10. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heute abend, *10.03.2016*, bei schönstem, sonnigen, warmen Frühlingswetter fahren
wir natürlich (noch) unsere Winterliche Feierabendrunde *um 19 Uhr*
ab Schlosstor/MZ.

LG, bis nachher
Frank

Weitere Infos wie gehabt:  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (15. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heute, *15.03.2016*, findet die Winterliche Feierabendrunde
wie gewohnt *um 19 Uhr* ab Schlosstor/MZ statt.

LG, bis dahin
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (15. März 2016)

... bis gleich...am Schlosstor/MZ...


----------



## hillfreak (17. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heute abend, *17.03.2016*, treffen wir uns zu unserer Sommmerlichen
Feierabendrunde *um 19 Uhr ab Schlosstor/MZ*.

LG bis nachher
Frank

Weitere Infos:  www.beinhart92.de
... auch zum *GoWa-Opening am 03.04.2016* im Lennebergwald


----------



## hillfreak (22. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heute abend, *22.03.2016*, findet die Winterliche Feierabendrunde 
um *19.30 Uhr* ab Schlosstor/MZ statt.


Bis nachher zu einer etwas *späteren* Ausfahrt,

LG Frank


Dann hätte ich noch etwas, vielleicht sieht man sich auch bei unserem 
*Saison-Opening im GoWa *am *03.04.2016*...für Beinhart-Mitglieder und Gäste...
und haben zu diesem Zweck die Grillhütte am Forsthaus Lenneberg reserviert - 
sicherlich habt Ihr auf unserer Homepage  www.beinhart92.de  und hier auf www.mtb-news.de  bereits davon mitbekommen.

Wir wollen grillen mit knackigen Wildbratwürsten und leckeren Hirschsteaks vom Förster. Es gibt aber auch Vegetarisches. Getränke bringen wir mit.

*Um 11 Uhr* treffen wir uns an der Grillhütte. Ab 11.30 Uhr beginnen wir mit gemütlichen und sportlichen Runden. Für die ganz kleinen MTB-Fahrer unter uns bereiten wir einen kleinen Parcours vor.

Gegen 13 Uhr bis 15 Uhr wollen wir grillen. 

Danach sind wir gestärkt und starten- wenn gewünscht- eine 2. Runde.

_*Noch eine Bitte:*

Damit wir besser planen können – auch im Hinblick auf Essen und Trinken -  meldet Euch und Gäste verbindlich an auf 
unserer Homepage (Kommentare) oder im entsprechenden Threat hier im Forum an* bis spätestens 28.03.2016.* 
Es wird je Person ein Unkostenbeitrag von 5 € erhoben. Dieser Beitrag entfällt, wenn eine Salat- oder Kuchenspende mitgebracht wird (bitte auch kurz in die Anmeldung schreiben).

In begrenztem Umfang wird Geschirr und Besteck vorhanden sein – besser jedoch selbst etwas mitbringen.
Natürlich könnt ihr auch spontan dazukommen, dann jedoch Speisen und Getränke bitte selbst organisieren._


Parkplätze sind in begrenztem Umfang vorhanden – besser natürlich direkt mit dem Bike kommen.


----------



## hillfreak (22. März 2016)

Ich meinte natürlich:

"_meldet Euch_..._im entsprechenden Threa*d* hier im Forum an..."_

LG Frank


----------



## Ripman (22. März 2016)

hillfreak schrieb:


> ... beginnen wir mit gemütlichen und sportlichen Runden ...



Was ist hiermit gemeint????


----------



## hillfreak (24. März 2016)

... damit ist gemeint, dass es für MTB-Anfänger, Neueinsteiger oder Leute, die nur sehr "gemütlich" fahren wollen, eine Ausfahrt ebenso
geben soll als auch für Leute, die schon mit MTB sehr gut vertraut sind und fahrtechnisch nicht das erste Mal auf einem MTB sitzend, daher eher "sportlich"  fahren können.

Ich hoffe, ich habe es so einigermaßen gut umschrieben


----------



## hillfreak (24. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heute abend, *24.03.2016*, starten wir mit unseren Winterlichen Feierabendrunden 
*bereits um 17 Uhr* ab Schlosstor/MZ.

Allen die heute nicht mitfahren können, wünschen die Beinharten ein SCHÖNES OSTERFEST 

LG Frank

Weitere Infos zum *Saisonopening im GoWa und mehr...* www.beinhart92.de


----------



## Ripman (24. März 2016)

hillfreak schrieb:


> ... damit ist gemeint, dass es für MTB-Anfänger, Neueinsteiger oder Leute, die nur sehr "gemütlich" fahren wollen, eine Ausfahrt ebenso
> geben soll als auch für Leute, die schon mit MTB sehr gut vertraut sind und fahrtechnisch nicht das erste Mal auf einem MTB sitzend, daher eher "sportlich"  fahren können.



Gibts denn auch für all diese Kategorien jeweils Guides??

Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen Anfängern und Neueinsteigern? Und was bedeutet sehr "gemütlich" bzw. eher "sportlich"? Mit Leuten sind männliche und weibliche Interessenten gemeint?


----------



## hillfreak (26. März 2016)

... Guides sind vorhanden, davon gehe ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt einfach mal davon aus  und lass´ Dich einfach am 
So. mal überraschen - mer sehn uns am 
*03.04.2016* zum *Saisonopening im GoWa* *und mehr ...  *www.beinhart92.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (29. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

die heutige *Runde, 29.03.2016, findet nicht statt*.

Wir sind am kommenden Do., dann aber um 19.30 Uhr, wieder am Start.

LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (31. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

aufgrund des doch bescheidenen Wetters, findet die
Winterliche Feierabendrunde 
*heute, 31.03.2016,* *nicht* 
statt.

Wir sind (noch) am kommenden Di., 05.04., am Start,
doch dann ist bald der 12.04.2016, dann beginnen endlich wieder unsere Runden im GoWa.....

LG, vielleicht sehen wir uns am So. beim *Saisonopening im GoWa *am* 03.04.2016*
Frank

Infos zum Start der GoWa-Runden, GoWa Opening *und mehr* *...  *www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (5. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem es beim Opening am letzten So. wettertechnisch gut war, sieht es am heutigen Abend sehr
schlecht aus:

Der Regen bleibt uns treu, sodass die heutige Runde, *05.04.2016, leider ausfallen* muss.

Wir sind (hoffentlich) am kommenden Do., 07.04., zum letzten Mal mit
unseren Winterlichen Feierabendrunden in der Saison 2015/16 am Start.

LG Frank

*Infos und mehr ...  *www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (7. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

*heute abend, 07.04.2016*, findet die vorerst letzte Winterliche Feierabendrunde der Saison 2015/16 statt.

Wir treffen uns aber diesmal *schon um 18.30 Uhr* ab Schlosstor/MZ.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich allen MitfahererInnen ein herzliches Dankeschön sagen. 
Trotz manchmal doch widriger Witterungsverhältnisse waren wir im Durchschnitt mit 5 Leutz unterwegs:

Das bedeutet, dass wir Beinharten auch in der kommenden Saison 2016/17 unsere Winterlichen Feierabendrunde
beibehalten werden. 

Sodele, ich wünsch´Euch was... vor allem ´ne schöne MTB-Saison und kommt mer im (voraussichtlich) November 
gesund widder ! Wanns wieder genau mit unseren Winterlichen Feierabendrunden losgeht, teile ich Euch hier
im Forum mit.

Bis die Tage bei unseren GoWa-Biketreffs, Touren und mehr... auf www.beinhart92.de oder www.mtb-news.de
LG Frank


----------

